# Birthday gift from my lady!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well vegasgirl (Tiffany) has beeb claiming she didn't know what to get me for my birtday. But this morning she gives me excatly what I have been wanting for a long time. Not only did she remember that I wanted a soft flame lighter but the make, model and finish! So here it is an Xikar Exodus (wind proof soft flame) in gun metal finish!! Freaking sweet!

This is the least of many many many reasons I am marrying her


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's awesome! 

Yep, sounds like she is a keeper!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice Frank!! I've been sending my wife hints about a lighter for about 6 months.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your birthday bomb.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats a nice lighter, definitly a keeper


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great gift


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!! Happy Birthday Frank, mine was on the 7th!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Love gifts from the ladies!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great gift looks like you've got a good one


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-
I was looking for that myself in the Havana style


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to go Tiffany. Happy Birthday Frank! I am sure you had a good one, even if you did have to work.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I partied hard enough Saturday night, in fact to hard LOL


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice lighter... am jealous!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice lighter!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

That is great! The Xikar lighters are great! I love mine.

She is a great one!


----------



## fisk (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice , a great gift


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

nice. the soft flame really does a better job than a torch, i didn't realize they sold these or that is what i would have bought.


----------



## undergroundspy713 (Aug 5, 2008)

Great lighter although I'm a Colibri fan but that soft flame deal has me eyeballin' one soon.


----------



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used colibri for a while but lately I've been moving toward the xikar. 
I would say she's definately a keeper! lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes she is Mark, thats why we are getting married this coming Saturday


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow very nice
need to get me one of those


----------

